

New bounds checking ISA extension from Intel - zurn
http://software.intel.com/en-us/intel-isa-extensions#pid-16080-1495

======
zurn
Some commentary at RWT:
[http://www.realworldtech.com/forum/?threadid=135174&curposti...](http://www.realworldtech.com/forum/?threadid=135174&curpostid=135274)

Seems like they make a big effort to keep pre-MPX (compiled) code
interoperable with the new bounds checked pointers.

